# 16’6” 2017 skimmer skiff



## Flhxlee (4 mo ago)

Good evening all,
I’ll be picking up my 2017 16’6” skimmer skiff with a 40 merc. It has an aluminum prop and want to swap to stainless. While I’m at it I want to see what recommendations some of you guys may have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Contact Ken at prop gods. Get him the current performance numbers and he will dial you in. He’s helped me with multiple props and his recommendations always helped.


----------

